# What kind/breed of hobbit was Frodo?



## Albageli (Oct 25, 2002)

In the beginning of the book (The intro of The Lord of the Rings)Tolkien sais that there are 3 kind of hobbits (I'll write it in spanish 'cause i don't know the translation): Peleosos (relative whit the hair, a lot of hair), Albos(something like White o whity) and Fuertes (Strongs), but what kind of this is Frodo and Bilbo?

*If someone can help me writing the 3 kind of hobbits in english so that every one understand, please.


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 25, 2002)

Albageli, 
Do you mean the three breeds of Hobbits? If so, they are Harfoots, Stoors, and Fallohides, according to the Prologue of LotR.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 25, 2002)

What kind of Hobbit was Frodo? A short one.  

If memory serves (which it may not...), Frodo and Bilbo were Harfoots. If someone knows better, feel free to correct me!


----------



## Albageli (Oct 26, 2002)

*Harfoots?*

Well, in the picture they apear to be Harfoots 'cause they have big feet and hair in the feet, but reading the book I had the idea that they were Albos (I think is Stoors).


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah, they were definitely Harfoots (feet?). Pippin and Merry were Fallowhides. Gollum (the Hero) was a Stoor.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

will yah cut it with the Gollum thing? sheesh. and heres my opinion: hobbits are hobbits, does it really matter what breed?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 26, 2002)

What's wrong with the Gollum thing? This person asked what kind of hobbits Frodo and Bilbo were, and I said the answer, then told what kind of hobbits some other dudes were. I thought it was relevant, but it must not be. sorry for annoying you with unnecessary trivia. I'm so evil.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 26, 2002)

yeah,yeah, whatever. and I don't think Gollum was really a hobbit, just some sort of twisted, demented descendant of one.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 26, 2002)

Well, if he was a descendant of one, wouldn't that make him a hobbit, too? Or do you mean ancestor? Still, he was definitely a kind of hobbit, no matter how distant.


----------



## Albageli (Oct 28, 2002)

*I'm whit Gollum*

I do think is important 'cause not all hobbits are the same, and Gollum was a hobbit too like it or not, but he change beacuse he had a lot of time the ring and he whent to live into a cave.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 28, 2002)

Yay me for saying important stuffs! Any more questions?


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 28, 2002)

yep. if yuo like Gollum that much, then do yuo hate Elves?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 28, 2002)

Vigoldenflower, what's with the attitude? I think people are entitled to their own opinions, whether they contradict your own or not.. 
And even though somebody (eg. me!) might like Gollum as a character, why couldn't that same person be fond of Elves as well? I can't really see how the two are related.. 
But yes, as far as I know Bilbo and Frodo both had at least some Fallohide blood in them.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 28, 2002)

oh, I wasn't being rude, yesterday I was cuz I was having a bad day,but now I'm happy, except for extreme pain..........and I was just wondeinrg, I didn't really think that he shouldn't cuz his fav. character is Gollum, cuz I think Gollum's cool too...........woops, let out my deep dark secret!  lol...........I just prefer elves


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 28, 2002)

Ok, you're forgiven.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 28, 2002)

Well, to answer the question, no, I don't hate elves. I just don't like the average joe elf in any way.  I'm a big Dwarf Fan, and the elves weren't very nice to them most of the time. oh well.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 28, 2002)

thank yuo  yuo know, one of my fav. things todo is qoute Gollum..........scares everyone to death! lol.........and no offense, but I hate Dwarves. i guess maybe I'm prejudiced against them cuz of nikabrik.........greedy lil bug.........


----------



## Galadhwen (Oct 30, 2002)

The hobbits in the War of the Ring (except Smeagol who has been said is a Stoor) were Harfoots. The Tooks and Brandybucks had a large Fallowhide strain the reason why they were that bit adventurous and the Bagginses having Took and Brandybuck in them where therefore part Harfoot and part Fallowhide (also explains why they liked the nice elves !) Does anyone else like the family trees? From memory (so please don't stick pins if am wrong !)

Tooks:
Peregrin son of Paladin
Bilbo son of Bungo Baggins and Belladonna Took

Brandybucks:
Meriadoc son of Saradco (and Esmerelda Took?)
Frodo son of Drogo Baggins and Primula Brandybuck

Too my mind different races are very important! LOL!


----------

